# 96 300zx rear suspension uneven



## Don Denz (Dec 18, 2005)

The right rear body is 1/2-inch higher than the left side. When the car is on the rack with the weight off the wheels the right rear wheel drops 1/2-inch lower than the left. The struts are brand new. My mechanic said he ran out of adjustment to get the right side toe adjusted. Makes me think the hard point on top of the right strut is lower than it should be. Next stop body shop I guess, unless anyone knows anything about this problem and can help me.

Thanks!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Don Denz said:


> The right rear body is 1/2-inch higher than the left side. When the car is on the rack with the weight off the wheels the right rear wheel drops 1/2-inch lower than the left. The struts are brand new. My mechanic said he ran out of adjustment to get the right side toe adjusted. Makes me think the hard point on top of the right strut is lower than it should be. Next stop body shop I guess, unless anyone knows anything about this problem and can help me.
> 
> Thanks!


That actually sounds like the spring on the rear left is sagging.


----------



## Don Denz (Dec 18, 2005)

*I thought so too*



ReVerm said:


> That actually sounds like the spring on the rear left is sagging.


I should have mentioned that I replaced the rear left spring. That didnt help. We took out the right side spring and it looked just like the old left spring. I figured that when the wheels are dropped down the length of extension is determined by the strut travel. This would mean the hard points on the top of the struts is uneven. Maybe the left side was pushed up by hitting a speed bump or something. There's no evidence of any damage below the car.

Thanks!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I saw a couple of months ago on another local Z.. I don't know what the answer is, but you're not alone!

he did the same thing on his car, except he replaced all 4 springs, struts, and mounts with new aftermarket. no dice. ride height still uneven.
strange!


----------

